# Kona Stinky Air 650b



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is my other converted to 650b Stinky. Its a 2009 Stinky Air. Possibly one of the
over-priced Stinkys of all time, which probably led to the demise of the Stinky.

Specs:
--White Bros Fork
--Velocity P35 650b's, front 2.35 Kenda and rear 2.1 Kenda (for more tire clearance)
--other items, nobody cares about, blah, blah, zzzzz

Comparing it to a 7" travel 29er, the wheels don't look as puny as it would if they
were 26er's. I highly recommend 650b to anyone who has one of these bikes,
the speed and climbing increase can be felt. Not as tall feeling as a 29er and not
as short feeling as a 26er.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

fatcat said:


> Here is my other converted to 650b Stinky. Its a 2009 Stinky Air. Possibly one of the
> over-priced Stinkys of all time, which probably led to the demise of the Stinky.
> 
> Specs:
> ...


It looks ridiculous. The stinky was designed around a 26" wheel, not only have you ruined the geometry, but you also lessened the travel in regards to your fork. Also, you have lessened the durability, bigger wheels are not as durable as smaller wheels, there is a reason why people used to go 24" in the back.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

I like this setup over your other Stinky. :thumbsup:


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

SV11 said:


> It looks ridiculous. The stinky was designed around a 26" wheel, not only have you ruined the geometry, but you also lessened the travel in regards to your fork. Also, you have lessened the durability, bigger wheels are not as durable as smaller wheels, there is a reason why people used to go 24" in the back.


So what? Gary Fisher, Joe Breeze, etc "ruined" bikes back in the day with loading them down with big heavy components they weren't designed for. And their "ruined" bikes started something big.

Slapping new (and different) parts on bikes is just one way that the average joe can maybe stumble across something that works. It's his bike and if he likes it, then it's a good bike.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yeah, putting a bike with a 27.5" rim is hardly ruining it. The fork still gets 8" of travel, the rear is 7". I mean the geometry isn't bad---8/7 travel. 1-1/2" more of wheel diameter is nothing IMO.

Also the wheels are Velocity P35's (35mm width--measure your rim) I mean they aren't skinny Mavic XC rims either. The BB height is only 1/2" higher as well than with 26" wheels with the same fork. Regardless like I said, the bike is faster now and the steering is about the same as with a 26 wheel. With that combo you can't go wrong.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

The bikes looks fine, its not like people aren't putting 27.5 inch wheels on 26 inch frames.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

VTSession said:


> The bikes looks fine, its not like people aren't putting 27.5 inch wheels on 26 inch frames.


Here's a couple pics from a guy who did it to his Butcher

http://forums.mtbr.com/650b/initial-impressions-my-santa-cruz-butcher-650b-799184.html


----------



## Ronny Grady (Sep 14, 2003)

Nice, I'd never seen that. Have you flatted with the 2.1 rear yet or no issues?


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Ronny Grady said:


> Nice, I'd never seen that. Have you flatted with the 2.1 rear yet or no issues?


Haven't gotten a rear flat yet, but it shouldn't be a problem. However it is 
a pain in the ass anyways to remove/unstall the wheel since its a rear 12mm thru axle with a floating
brake. You have to align the axle through the floating brake hole in order to
put the axle back on.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

wouldn't you need to do that anyway, regardless of wheel size?


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

SV11 said:


> It looks ridiculous. The stinky was designed around a 26" wheel, not only have you ruined the geometry, but you also lessened the travel in regards to your fork. Also, you have lessened the durability, bigger wheels are not as durable as smaller wheels, there is a reason why people used to go 24" in the back.


I guess I have ruined "the geometry" of my last three bikes because I put different sized wheels, shocks and forks but they are my bikes to mod & ride as I please.

29" front 650b. rear 4" travel trail bike w a 13.5" BB height & 66* HA.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

keen said:


> I guess I have ruined my last three bikes because I put different sized wheels, shocks and forks but they are my bikes to mod & ride as I please.
> 
> 29" front 650b. rear 4" travel trail bike w a 13.5" BB height & 66* HA.


It seem's to me you have a reading deficiency. If you read my post, I said putting bigger wheels on a bike that isn't designed for it compromises/ruins the geometry. How the hell are you gona ruin a bike just by putting bigger wheels on it?


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

SV11 said:


> It seem's to me you have a reading deficiency. If you read my post, I said putting bigger wheels on a bike that isn't designed for it compromises/ruins the geometry. How the hell are you gona ruin a bike just by putting bigger wheels on it?


Easy tiger, clarification :

OK I ruined the "geometry" of my bikes .


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

what posessed you to build two identicle 650b stinkys?


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

b-kul said:


> what posessed you to build two identicle 650b stinkys?


I have a lot of money and didn't know what to do with it. 
Update:
Rear tires are now Pacenti's, has more clearance. Yay!


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

b-kul said:


> what posessed you to build two identicle 650b stinkys?





fatcat said:


> I have a lot of money and didn't know what to do with it.
> Update:
> Rear tires are now Pacenti's, has more clearance. Yay!


Haha. I'm glad we can all finally have closure.


----------

